# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Përshëndetje dhe urime >  Daja Goni, Gëzuar ditëlindjen

## Gameness

urime per patriotin e forumit :-)

----------


## fegi

Gezuar dite lindjen Daja goni aje peshke ne horoskop apo ujor nfl

----------


## fattlumi

Urime ditelindje Daja Goni.

I befsh edhe 100 vite  te lumtura

A jeni te sigurte per ditelindje sepse ne faqen e forumit nuk po shkruante per ditelindje

----------


## martini1984

> Urime ditelindje Daja Goni.
> 
> I befsh edhe 100 vite  te lumtura
> 
> A jeni te sigurte per ditelindje sepse ne faqen e forumit nuk po shkruante per ditelindje


Mbase nuk e ka treguar.
I uroj jete te lumtur dhe gezime me familjen.
Herzlichen glückwunsch.
lg

----------


## Daja-GONI

Ju falemnderit te gjitheve per urimet. Nuk e kam shkruar, por ja qe me gjeti njeri. 

Jam peshk ne horoskop.

----------


## Marya

> Ju falemnderit te gjitheve per urimet. Nuk e kam shkruar, por ja qe me gjeti njeri. 
> 
> Jam peshk ne horoskop.


spara dukeni te jeni peshk :buzeqeshje: 
do veja me bast qe ishit bricjapi :buzeqeshje: 
Gezuar , pacit   e falshit shendet :buzeqeshje:  e dini vete pse ju them keshtu

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Daja Gjoni kur u lind
gezim i madhe qe ai per prind
cdo here ditlindjen kur e feston
shume dhurata ai kerkon.

Me kete rime un i uroj 
edhe 100 tjera ti gezoj
shendet dhe fat ne ket jet
Daja Gjoni me respekt.

Sueda.*

----------


## tetovarja87

*erdha une me vones,
por s'e dija s'e kemi feste,
daja goni na paska datlindjen,
e neve s'e ditem per bese.


por tani qe e kuptuam,
nga nje urim i kemi shkruar,
qe c'do te mire ne jete te ket,
e mbulofte suksesi kete zotri te vertet.


po o dajo,a na thua,
se sa vjete na i bere,
qe te blejm nje qiri me ate numer,
dhe t'a vendojm permbi nje embelsi.


varka juaj le te lundroje,
ka te doni ju le te shkoje,
sukse,lumturia u mbulofte,
por mbi te gjitha...
shendeti i mire kure mos u munogfte.*

----------


## illyrian rex

Urime ditelindjen daja Goni. Te deshiroj jete te gjate dhe te lumtur.
Ta kam zili se cfar poezi te bukura te kushtuan Sueda dhe Tetovarja  :shkelje syri: .

----------


## Ksanthi

Urime , u befsh 100 vjec.

----------


## derjansi

Gzuar ditlindjen 

pac vec te mira

----------


## Daja-GONI

Ju falemnderit te gjitheve: fegi, fattlumi, system A ,marya,illyrianrex,ksanthi, derjansi. Nje falenderim i vecant per sueden dhe tetovaren per poezite fantastike.

Falenderim dhe pershendetje per gameness, ekspertin e antikes dhe mesjetes shqiptare.

----------


## Guri i Kuq

Daja Gon,
Disa prej nesh,edhe nuk e kane pasur n`tradite famaljare kete urimin per datelindje...besoj se e din....
Por,kam nje pershtypje se kemi qene te gabuar dhe kemi gabuar rend....
Prandaj,i nderuar te U R O J datelindjen !
Jetofsh aqe gjate sa u duhesh te afermeve tu..!
Pac shendet e gezime ne jete !

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Daja Gon,
> Disa prej nesh,edhe nuk e kane pasur n`tradite famaljare kete urimin per datelindje...besoj se e din....
> Por,kam nje pershtypje se kemi qene te gabuar dhe kemi gabuar rend....
> Prandaj,i nderuar te U R O J datelindjen !
> Jetofsh aqe gjate sa u duhesh te afermeve tu..!
> Pac shendet e gezime ne jete !



Te falemnderit shume per urimet e mira. Qofsh faqebardhe!

----------


## Besoja

Edhe pse urimin e bëra në FB,po të uroj edhe këtu.
Gëzuar edhe 100 dhe qofsh i lumtur!

----------


## valdetshala

I bashkangjitem Urimeve te anëtareve tjerë URIME edhe shume te tjera si te doje shpirti.

----------


## laura..

Daja goni....

Vitet kalojne shpejte
 gjerat ngelin ne kujtime
 me rastin e kesaj feste 
pranoni shume URIME....
gezuar per shume vjet 
te   uroj cdo  gje ne jete 
NE TRUP SHENDET, NE PUN VULLNET
NE FAMILIE HARMONI, NE NERVA QETESI 
dhe me shume dashuri
(illyrian behu gati per ditelindje te kam bere dhe ty nje poezi ) :shkelje syri:

----------


## elsaa

Daja Goni u befsh 100 vjec. 

Gezuar Ditelindjen.

----------


## [MaRiO]

*edhe 100 u befsh *

----------


## The_Capital

*Gezuar ditelindjen dajo i befsh 100:P..*

*Uroj të kesh shendet dhe gezime ne jet..*

----------

